# I'm a Rebel, and a Threat!



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm celebrating the fourth the best way possible! Barbecue, beer, friends, guns, and FIREWORKS. I guess that makes me a threat to the current administration. Anyone else?

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just remember, no shooting of firearms into the sky, you might hit one of Obama's drones.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hell yes we're a threat! Threat of a great time! I'm having around 30 people over, complete with burgers, chili dogs, moonshine, fireworks, tannerite, attack dogs, bonfire, katana swords, throwing knives, badminton, and lawn darts. 

Hell yes I can party!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What about the Mall Ninjas? LOL.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> What about the Mall Ninjas? LOL.


Oh G*d! NO NINJAS!!!

LOL


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cold beer, burgers on the grill and family. No guns though. I promise Mr. Government agent man, there's no guns in this household. Guns are evil and only you government agents should have them to protect us from the bad people.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Cold beer, burgers on the grill and family. No guns though. I promise Mr. Government agent man, there's no guns in this household. Guns are evil and only you government agents should have them to protect us from the bad people.


He was from the government so you know you could trust him. You can always trust people from the government they are there to help. Kinda like how rocks float.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The city fireworks use to be held right across the pond out our back yard. They were moved this year to the "sports complex" to celebrate the re opening of some indoor field house (which isn't even finished). So we will have to supply our own - darn. Inor is smoking a pork butt and the oldest daughter is stopping by to help light fuses. The big dog is in his thunder jacket and in the closet. The little dog is all excited whenever she hears the words bottle rocket.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Booze / moonshine OK, guns and weapons OK, but never mix the first group and the second group, period, as bad things will happen!

I've been a threat to the government for so long I think it's a given now.

Have a great 4th of July::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm trying a new experiment for bark on the pork butt this year. After the rub, I sprinkled it liberally with raw sugar. Then, every hour when I add wood to the smoker, I spray it down with a spray bottle containing 3 parts apple juice and 1 part vinegar. I may sprinkle more raw sugar on in a couple hours if the bark does not build up enough.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Booze / moonshine OK, guns and weapons OK, but never mix the first group and the second group, period, as bad things will happen!
> 
> I've been a threat to the government for so long I think it's a given now.
> 
> Have a great 4th of July::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


And please if you are going to drive wait til you're in your final destination before you imbibe.

Have a happy Independence Day


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Guns I got rid of those things. No ammo, to expensive and the neighbors complain when I shoot. I'm better off without them and safer. :lol:.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The Last Time I Drank Moon Shine And Drove I Jambed Up My Ar And Broke The Front Axle On My Jeep.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My son and about 50 of his close friends are holding their annual ATF party today. They, Like I, think that Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms should be a convenience store and not a government agency. They all go up to the cabin and celebrate every war the US has fought - starting with the revolutionary and going forward. They smoke the tobacco, smoke and cook on the bar-b-que, shoot until they are worn out, and then drink until the pain goes away. They will be home after a good nights rest at the cabin - all in all they are fairly safe in managing the entire day and evening.

I went shooting this morning with him - just to get him warmed up for later and we had a great time.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm celebrating the traditional way... gonna find me a Brit to tar and feather.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Speaking of the War of Independence, I just happened to see this on the net which will interest weapon fans-

_"Grenade-launchers were used as early as the 1700's consisting of a brass cup attached to the muzzle of a flintlock carbine. These carbines had a special extra thick barrel capable of withstanding the pressure. The grenade would be placed in the cup and the force of the charge when fired would throw it a couple of hundred yards."_










They were in the film 'Last of the Mohicans'









They must have given the British a decisive war-winning edge,,
Oh wait a minute..


----------



## Lledslinger (Jul 2, 2014)

Hell yes. Did a little fishing this morning. Came back to camp for breakfast. Coffee, bacon, eggs and hash browns all cooked over a open fire. Lunch hamburgers, dinner steak but only after a few cold one's. Now its about time to make some noise. Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'm trying a new experiment for bark on the pork butt this year. After the rub, I sprinkled it liberally with raw sugar. Then, every hour when I add wood to the smoker, I spray it down with a spray bottle containing 3 parts apple juice and 1 part vinegar. I may sprinkle more raw sugar on in a couple hours if the bark does not build up enough.


Holy crap that sounds freakin awesome!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Hell yes we're a threat! Threat of a great time! I'm having around 30 people over, complete with burgers, chili dogs, moonshine, fireworks, tannerite, attack dogs, bonfire, katana swords, throwing knives, badminton, and lawn darts.
> 
> Hell yes I can party!


Lawn Darts? You guys are doing all that in the cabin area of a Black Hawk?!?

Sorry, I couldn't pass up the humor; even if it is aimed at my favorite airframe.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Reread the Declaration of Independence. Figured it was timely. As a matter of fact, I guess that makes me a rebel and an enemy of the state.

Right now, I am trying not to crawl out of my skin while the neighbors blast their yards to Hell. Dry, and low humidity; I suppose I should be standing by to man the bucket brigade! :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I'm celebrating the fourth the best way possible! Barbecue, beer, friends, guns, and FIREWORKS. I guess that makes me a threat to the current administration. Anyone else?
> 
> Happy Independence Day everyone!


enjoy it wile you can


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> enjoy it wile you can


I love you, brother, but you can be a real downer when you want to be!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Holy crap that sounds freakin awesome!!!


It worked better than I could have hoped. I did end up smoking it for 10 hours when I planned on 8. But it tasted FANTASTIC! I'll post the recipe for the marinade, rub and the mist I used tomorrow. (I have had a couple beers this evening and cannot be trusted to post accurate measurements.)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> I love you, brother, but you can be a real downer when you want to be!


well its my jealous nature coming out, they took away my fireworks celebrations (5th November) :'( I miss making the sky go boom


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I'm celebrating the fourth the best way possible! Barbecue, beer, friends, guns, and FIREWORKS. I guess that makes me a threat to the current administration. Anyone else?
> 
> Happy Independence Day everyone!


I'd be willing to bet they already consider all of us as threats, whether retired military, or just posting on here or other similar threads.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> We're gonna go to shreveport and have a crawfish boil, watch the fireworks on the red river and do a little gambling. I love America!


you should have picked me up. i havent had good crawfish in about 2-3 years


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not a threat to the lawful government of the United States...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I am not a threat to the lawful government of the United States...


But you are a threat to this government of the United States, because you can think for yourself.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, if the current government is not lawful then they can consider me a threat or they can get back to their lawful place. (under the constitution)


----------

